
Firefox Reaches 20% Market Share for First Time Ever - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/firefox_reaches_20_market_shar.php
======
josefresco
Their data 'only' represents 160 million visitors per month from their 'stats'
network.

------
fallentimes
Still trying to get my parents to switch.

~~~
wensing
I re-labeled IE "DO NOT USE".

This makes me think I should re-label Firefox "Internet".

~~~
dhimes
Brilliant!

~~~
fallentimes
Whoa - that was just weird. Posted at the exact same time.

~~~
Xichekolas
The ad execs at Guinness would be dancing a jig if they saw this.

------
sh1mmer
I don't see any evidence of statistical analysis on this at all. People are
touted raw figures as valid without any removal of bias.

More than that while it's cool it's 20% that still leaves 75+ % as IE and I'd
be surprised if most of that 75% ever upgrade until those computers are
replaced.

------
trefn
I've got a site running that only really sees traffic from students at my
university. I see 70% firefox, 15% safari and 10% IE.

~~~
fallentimes
I wish all websites witnessed similar numbers.

------
lst
Better startup time and more intuitive to use for non freaks (just like Safari
on a Mac), and we already would by at 50%.

